

8 Simple Ways Your Startup Can use SMS and Voice with TelAPI - dougiebuckets
http://www.telapi.com/blog/8-simple-ways-your-startup-can-leverage-sms-and-voice-with-telapis-cloud-telephony-platform/
Using TelAPI to create applications that interact with the telephone network is simple. Dead simple. Despite its simplicity, TelAPI is a powerful tool with a range of practical uses for startups. The best way for us to prove this, is by giving you sample code and example apps to backup our claim and get you on your way to setting up your first TelAPI application.
======
djmollusk
I never really thought about how I could customize greetings for customers
based on their caller id information. That would be nice for customer service
lines.

------
natas802
I like the conference room example, that one's actually pretty useful for when
you can't Skype.

------
bokey
Esp. like the call transcribe to text! Very easy to implement and useful in
many applications.

